# Best bow for women



## Tzywiec22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Any ladies have the bear CRUZER? If so how do you like it? Any other bows you ladies prefer iam 5'2 and unfortunately have shorter arms.


----------



## mkolker (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm 5'4" with a 24" draw length. I have been shooting a Mathews Prestige for years. I just purchased a used Prime STX 36. I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet (kid got strep the day I finally got everything set up). I will probably put the Prestige up for sale. If you are interested, PM me. They are a real bargain if you are looking for a short draw target bow. Good luck!


----------



## Tzywiec22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Let me know if you do iam interested!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

There are many different type bows, depending on what you want to do with it! Hunting, Field, Spots, 3D. Different bows excel at different venues. Hunting you might prefer small, quick and agile, quiet is of the utmost importance. Spots you will do better with with a longer ATA (i.e. target bow). Field you will be shooting long distance and will benefit from skinny arrows and a long ATA. 3D you might want to go with a fatter arrow and speed is important if you are shooting unknown distance! If you are asking for one bow that fits all types of shooting you are asking for a compromise. It would have an ATA of 33-34" a carbon riser would greatly help you keeping it light. Hoyt makes really good short draw bows with their #1 cams. Do you want new or used? Elite and Obsession have transferable warranties. Look at the IBO speed (around 330 fps is a good compromise) of any bow you are interested in if you hunt, shoot field or 3D. When you get really fast IBO speeds like over 350 fps, the cam makes them a bear to draw. Arrows are extremely important to you with short draw and light poundage (I am assuming 40 to 45 pounds) Need more information to really help you Good luck!


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

My daughter is shooting a PSE Stiletto, it is like a Mini EVO and at 27inches shoots 318 IBO which i pretty quick.


----------



## Tzywiec22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the information I just started bow hunting last year and had the Eva shockey bow great bow just own personal preference did not like the grip.


----------



## PBFingers (Aug 30, 2015)

Tzywiec22 said:


> Thanks for all the information I just started bow hunting last year and had the Eva shockey bow great bow just own personal preference did not like the grip.


Is the grip interchangeable? I had to change the grip on my Hoyt because the factory one liked to roll in my hand, but I was able to switch it out and love it now.


----------



## Tzywiec22 (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't think the grip for Eva shockey is changeable but I sold mine and got a bear rumor that I love


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

What is your primary goal with the bow? What type of budget? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmansberger (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, all of my girls from 16-28 years shoot the Diamond Infinity Edge. Diamond is part of the BowTech Family and the Infinity Edge is said to be the highest selling bow of all time because it is so versatile.

You can adjust the draw weight from 8 to 70 lbs and the draw length from 15" to 31". It weighs about 3.8 lbs and has a bowspeed of 310 fps. It comes in black, camo, and pink flavored camo. It is just a great bow for ladies, men, and youth alike. 

My girls all love it and when friends come over they all leave wanting their own Diamond Edge. The price is not bad, RAK - Ready Aim Kill with quiver, silencer, peep, sight and rest around $475.00 Very family friendly and a great way to introduce new shooters to the sport of archery whether it be target or hunting.

Rick out


----------



## Tzywiec22 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the advice on the bows you like! I went with a bear rumor and so far I love it!


----------



## Mikey P (Oct 8, 2016)

Glad to see this reply, since this is the bow I have just purchased. My decision was based on all the points you addressed. Thankfully, I researched several bows and had a knowledgeable person to help me make a selection. 




rmansberger said:


> Hi, all of my girls from 16-28 years shoot the Diamond Infinity Edge. Diamond is part of the BowTech Family and the Infinity Edge is said to be the highest selling bow of all time because it is so versatile.
> 
> You can adjust the draw weight from 8 to 70 lbs and the draw length from 15" to 31". It weighs about 3.8 lbs and has a bowspeed of 310 fps. It comes in black, camo, and pink flavored camo. It is just a great bow for ladies, men, and youth alike.
> 
> ...


----------



## wackywisdom (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow, thank you very much for this information. I started out with a crossbow and have been considering switching over to regular bow for a little more of a challenge. I didn't really know where to start, but from your description the Diamond Infinity Edge seems like a great place to start without breaking the bank!


----------



## soundofsilence (Aug 31, 2016)

Tzywiec22 said:


> I don't think the grip for Eva shockey is changeable but I sold mine and got a bear rumor that I love


I'm looking at Rumor, or the new 2017 womens Bear bow. I've shot it, it's a good bow. Haven't tried the Rumor though. Used to shoot Elite, but getting back into bowhunting after 2 years, I'm not interested in spending alot of $$ LOL!

Is the Rumor quiet? Good draw?


----------



## walkNstalk (Oct 19, 2016)

I started with a PSE Stinger-X. Still hunting with it this year, but I just bought an Eva Shockey SS a couple weeks ago... hoping I made a good purchase.


----------



## BrokenArrow4u (Oct 17, 2016)

I just bought my wife the bear apprentice 3 you cant beat the price for 185 shipped on Ebay and it comes with the RTH package and its very versatile on adjustment. Its pretty short ATA but i think for her first bow it will work well. figured if throw it out there since the price point is so affordable.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

You should go try a few bows out and then see if you can find it used. I tell people often it doesn't matter what anyone say they like. It's what you like. How it feels to you. 

On another note. The diamond infinite edge says it's 8-70. If you try to adjust that to 8 lbs the strings will be to spongy and the strings will come off. So before lower any poundage go to a pro shop. People assume just because it says that it will adjust that low. It will not if you've got a 24 dl. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Elisavaet (Nov 7, 2016)

I just bought a Diamond Infinite Edge Pro at Cabela's about a month ago. Apparently it's a very slightly upgraded version of the Infinite Edge. I liked it because it's so adjustable and got it for $319 with the sight, rest, quiver, strap. I've got it set at 25" and 55lbs and it's very easy to shoot for me.
fyi
Kate


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

vito9999 said:


> My daughter is shooting a PSE Stiletto, it is like a Mini EVO and at 27inches shoots 318 IBO which i pretty quick.


I have one for sale, (I think). Unless My carbon air is as disappointing as the others Ive had. But 22 1/2"-27" draw, and best shooter Ive had for my size. I just listed it, half hearted--Nothing I have had compares to that bow--I spent alot of money on the carbon air evolve--So I will see.


----------



## cdloff (Mar 26, 2016)

I started with the Bear Cruzer and it is a good bow. It has an easy draw that seems good for a beginner and you can use it at a low poundage when you start, but it will go up to 70# if you want. Several of my friends have either the Cruzer or the Infinite Edge - they are both good bows and seem fairly interchangeable IMHO. Eventually, I got a BowTech Carbon Rose, which I just love. The grip is a little different than the grips on the Bear bows and takes a little getting used too, but it shoots excellently well. But I don't think you could go wrong with the Bear Cruzer - it is a good bow.


----------



## Azbrighteyes77 (Jan 12, 2015)

Started with pse verge stiletto and now using a strother hope...which is now considered the moxie angel after buyout....will never pickup the pse again after shooting the new one. The draw cycle and let off on that strother/moxie is Like butter compared to the pse.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

My drawlength is 24.5 - 25.5 depending on the bow. Right now I have a Martin Leopard, PSE Stinger X Stilletto and a Hoyt Carbon Matrix (that I haven't shot in about 4 years). 
I had a PSE Phenom SD, but I sold it this past winter and I just ordered a new Phenom SD, hopefully get here by the new year. 
I used to shoot 3d with a compound, but now only with a crossbow (Excalibur Matrix Cub).
I like the single cam bows, nice smooth draw cycle, but because I'm only shooting 35#, the peep never comes back straight.
I prefer to shoot indoors or Field only, so I prefer a longer ATA, hence the Phenom.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

I got my wife the Bear Prowess. She loves the thing, and has no issues shooting great groups out to 40 yards. She only shoots 35 pounds, but the bow is very quick. She shot about 5 different bows, and quickly grabbed the Prowess back. 80% let off, but it is still a very smooth draw. You can get a complete package ready to hunt for under $400.


----------



## stacy5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Elite synergy is great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

